# I think Delilah is pregnant...



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

So I got Delilah from a guy who was gonna use her as snake food from craigslist. He said he bought two and was going to feed his new snake live rather then frozen/thawed. Well the snake never went for the rats and the guy was able to get the other rat adopted out and had Delilah left. He said he couldn't return the rats to the pet store because it had been longer then 7 days. I took her as a cage mate for my fixed boy Dean. Its been about 4 days that I've had her and I notice she's kind of getting heavy in her hip area. And I don't think she's just put on weight. She doesn't look fat like my Dean. I'm thinking the other rat was male and got her pregnant. I've also noted a nipple being visible butim not sure if its because she pregnant or that's just the way her fur is. I've been trying to socialize her (she gets on great with Dean) but I'm afraid to handle her because I don't want to damage any babies she's carrying. Any advice? And I'm prepaired to take on a few more rats as well as put time into finding homes for them. I just need to know if its safe to handle her and what the early signs of pregnancy are.


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I had the very same thing happen. Bought a buddy for Roxy and it ended up that she was pregnant. I didn't realize with Cali till a day or 2 before the babies were born  Anyway...I handled her just like I always did. She climbed and played and there was never a problem. She was so little I thought she was just getting a little fat till she really blew up overnight it seemed. Congrats if she is (maybe). It has been such a pleasure watching these little ones grow!! There are several pics of them posted in the thread Oh my...... here.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

You won't damage the babies by handling her. Get her to like you as much as you can before teh birth. My Nippy was pregnant when I bought her, and when the babies were born she was EXTREMELY protective. If Delilah gets like that, know taht it will pass once the babies are weaned. Don't be afraid to handle the babies. I at least picked each one up every day after they were born. socialization is important. You might want to up her protein intake. egg would be excellent.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks foe the aevice. They get egg twice a week as it is as well as fish. I figured it would be better then bacon or chicken. I started to introduce her to yogurt last night she likes it so far. She will lick the spoon then stop and look at me then lick the spoon and stop and look at me. I think she's making sure I won't attack her. Good to know handling her is ok. A few people say not to on youtube.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Our rescue girl also ended up being pregnant. Though, she didn't look to be pear shape at all until the last couple days. She seemed to balloon out and then had her babies 2 days later. Our Maybell is also very protective of her babies and she has bitten us a couple times now.

Can you get a picture of her belly? One of the for sure signs of pregnancy is the female will start to loose fur around the nipples. Do you know how long ago it was that she was with the male? I would start getting a maternity cage ready (preferably a tank) with nothing in it but something she can nest in, like a box and shredded paper for nesting material. Just don't use toilet paper, because that will stick to the babies once they are born. As mentioned above, you should start handling the babies from day 1 to ensure that they are tame and familiar with humans from the start. 
If she does happen to have babies - update us with some pictures!  Good luck!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Imma ask my roomate if I can use her computer tomorrow because my android won't upload the photos. She could just be gaining weight because she's eating better. I don't think that guy even fed her. I took her home in a carrier cage for small dogs and she was filthy when I met her but Dean helped clean her up after I wiped her down the best I could. I've had her about 5 days and I'm not even sure how long she was with the other rat or if it was male. Like I said I could be paranoid. I did see just one nipple exposed but I don't know if its cus she's preggers. I will keep you updated. And I will try to get a decent picture. I also already have tank and lid ready with old towles on standby and ready. Could I use cotton? If she is pregnant? I still have her with Dean in the big wire cge.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I was trying to get a picture of her and I noticed 4 vary prominant nipples. I think she's about a week and a half to two weeks along...she's getting bigger...


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I got a few more pictures


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Latest pictures of Delilah! I was trying to get a shot of how big her belly is but she stretched up and it kinda lost its big shape...She seems to be gaining some weight...


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

she is a cutie


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

She does look pregnant. I've heard that when you can start to tell, they're usually pretty far along and should have 'pop' within the next week or couple of days.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

*should, not should have


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

-.- can't get photos to load...you should see her now. She's about as round as Dean. I put her in tht birthing tank last night. Her stomach is all rigid. Gods I pray for a small litter but it looks like were getting an even dozen...


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I love her face in the second one...its like "ugg I'm so fat..."


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

She's giving birth


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Dean is going crazy with all the squeeking. He's running around his cage up and down the ramps looking for them lol. I think she was building her nest last night because she kept running into Deans cage and digging. She hates the birthing tank. I bought a hide hutch for her but she just throws it to the other side of the tank...any ideas on how to make her more comfortable? She looks so tired right now I don't want to move her just yet...but maybe more blankets? Or soft nesting cotton? Or toilet paper now that its all over?


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

This little one was wrapped up in the blanket and Delilah couldnt get him so I did and got a few shots too. I counted 10 but it was a fast count because she seemed upset that I was near her babies and came looking for this one...


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Make that 11 babies. I keep checking because one baby seems to always get away and lost in the group. They are different ones because the second one was the smallest of the group and he/she was so cold when I found her/him. I gave the baby back to Delilah and she took it back and started to clean the baby.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

As long as they all have milk bands they should be fine. I'd take the hide out though, makes it harder to check on everyone. I hope the tank has a mesh topper, i know of a few mummys escaping and the babies get cold. Other than to check on milk bands and to see if all are alive and well I'd leave them be for the first 24 hours. Give mum some egg or wet cat/dog food to keep her strength up. After 24 is up then you can start handling them. Only short bits at a time at first but as they grow you can handle them longer. Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness cute little pinkies! You're going to have so much fun watching them grow! It's absolutely amazing and they change sooooooooooooo fast!!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Well as for the escaping mom...she did...and I do have a mesh topper with a nic sized rock on it. So I woke up to delilah crawling on Deans cage and the rock was still on the tank lid so I couldn't see how she escaped. I tried to get her so I could put her back in with the babies but she wedged herself down beyween the bars of the cage and the wall. So I lifted the lid and started to check the babies to see if I could coax her back in. Worked beautifully. All the babies had full bellies even the runt. So I set the lid back on and added a second rock one on both ends of the tank. My husband says that he saw Dean stick hus arms through the bars and try to lift the tank lid on the side that didn't have the rock on it previously. He must have lifted it enough for her to push out of the tank. The babies were warm still so I know she wasn't out for long. And Dean can't lift the lid anymore. Delilah has the babies in the corner of the tank facing us so I can quite clearly see them. Although when she gets off them to eat or drink she covers them up with some scaps of my husbands old clean cut up workshirt. Its super soft and she rebuilt her nest with it and a bit of toilet paper. The hutch has been out of the tank since before she gave birth. But she still tries to hide the babies...Delilah is weird....


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

24 hours old


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Go get proper clips for the lid. The rocks won't hold and aren't suitable at all.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't know of clips to attach to a glass tank. Brand name please? Till then rocks are all I have.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I checked the babies while Delilah got some alone time. All are eating well even the runt. I think I have 6 berkshires 2-3 hooded and 2 PEWs. Hard to say for sure but that's what its looking like.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/4353/P...over-Security-Clips.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Not sure those will work there is a lot of overhang from the lid


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Poor Delilah she has probably had 20 minutes of sleep since she gave birth. But when I woke up she figured out how to sleep and feed the babies


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

We have 6 Berkshires, 3 hooded, and 2 PEWs i believe. I will get a picture of them the next time I clean the tank in a few days. Delilah has been great about me and the babies. I can hold her and I can give her treats without her biting me. I thought she would be more aggressive because how she was before she gave birth. She has been getting out and about for about 20 minutes 3-5 times a day. Any time she tries to climb out I let her run around the ratty room.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Babies! The one in my hand is the runt. I think its male. I call it runty...I think Runty is one of 2 I will keep.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks like I was wrong! We might have 3 black rats and 3 berkshires!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

The babies are growing hair! I'm so excited they are doing great! They arw all moving around a lot and all over the place. I have even seen a few start to clean themselves!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy one week birthday!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

These little fellas and ladies are growing so fast. They will stay perfectly still then launch the length of their bodies forward. I was wrong again...the pink eyed whites look fawn in color. And I think they are identical twins. They have the same whisker placement around the eyes and lower jaw. These two have different whisker placements then the others and they are the only two I can't tell apart...*sigh* I will get pics up when I can


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Aww. How adorable.  so stinking cute when they start getting their hair.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Latest picks of the rats girls first


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

And now the boys. I took a few more photos of the boys because they were struggling to get to the warmth of the blanket.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

oh my goodness!! I always fall head over heals for babies x3!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I made my roommate hold one and now all of a sudden that's her rat lol. He will of course be housed with the rest of them but now his name is Spock and he's her rat baby lol. I got another black girl and the twin fawns adoped because I sent a picture to a potential adopter. She contacted me and said she wanted them too. Pictures make everything better lol. Spock is the first rat boy. You can see my roomates green nail polished hand holding him.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Where do you live?


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratulations! I once had babies...amazing experience!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Its amazing watching them grow! 

I'm in reno nevada


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay I was just curious if you lived by me but you don't.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

They are growing teeth...they keep no miming my fingers. Any advice on how to get them to stop? I don't want biters later on.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

meant to say nomming my fingers...dang auto correct...


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

They are opening their eyes today. Tomorrow marks their second week birthday. Sadly we lost a baby today. Dont know how it happened. Just found him in the corner not moving under his siblings. RIP little Oreo...


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Happy two week birthday to -- STARLA AND LUNA The khaki twins!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Hecate!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Lily! She sleeps like the dead ;D


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Pisces!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Bean!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaboose! He is my little shoulder rat already. He is the runt of the litter and is my avatar.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Spock!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Spot!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

And Ziggy!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Starla, Luna, and Hecate have been adopted and named by the person adopting them. Lily has a sort of L shaped splotch on her back and thats how she got her name. Pisces has what looks like two gold fish kissing on her back. Bean has a sort of white bean shaped spot on his belly. Kaboose is bringing up the rear as the runt. Spock was adopted and named by the person adopting him. Spot has black spots on his inner thigh and belly. And Ziggy has a sort of cursive Z on his belly. If I was a nascar fan like my grandparents Ziggy would have been called Dale after Dale Earnhardt because he drove the number 3 car.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

They grow up so fast. They are already fighting over food and trying to dominate each other. Its so cute to watch!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

When babies attack!


----------

